# Woodstar BS52



## vicvdb (Aug 28, 2009)

Having looked at this it seems to be the quickest way into having something that will meet the needs I have and will enable me to build myself a table should I get really hooked.

Anyone know this piece of kit and have any comments on it?

Had I time (and space) available I'd opt for building straight away but I need to get the boat built soonest.

Good option or no?

V


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Do you need a shaper, or just a router table?
A router table can be used as a shaper, for less money. Especially if you build your own.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

vicvdb said:


> Having looked at this it seems to be the quickest way into having something that will meet the needs I have and will enable me to build myself a table should I get really hooked.
> 
> Anyone know this piece of kit and have any comments on it?
> 
> ...


The specs look more like a router table than a shaper. No load speed 10-25,000. 1500W motor, neighbor hood of 2hp, I think. Depends on what they did with the fence.
No prices posted so ya need to wait till next week to get the real question answered.


----------



## vicvdb (Aug 28, 2009)

It seems a quick way to get the stuff I need done and will meet my immediate needs.

I'll look to building a table (probably after boat is complete) so is an intermediate step at the moment.

HTH,

Vic


----------

